

What is Skeuomorphism? - terabytest
http://vooza.com/videos/what-is-skeuomorphism/

======
chatman
Hilarious. "Its a disease" was the best one!

~~~
zalew
it's funny because it's true

------
asgard1024
I don't think the video explained it very well, but I am sure there is a type
class for it in Haskell.. somewhere..

------
chatman
It is something poor Apple users will only dream for in future.

------
adamc
Videos should be so marked so that they can be easily skipped.

